# A GOOD LITTLE SAW



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Eventually I'll have to replace that tablesaw my dad bought from Toys-R-Us, so I've got just a few questions:

1. Is the fence upgradable (any aftermarket designs that might fit?)
2. How sturdy is that folding stand, or is the stand removable and this can be placed on a custom-made stand?
3. The insert part around the blade - is it a thin piece of tinfoil or is it deep enough to make zero-clearance inserts out of wood?
4. Is it a universal or induction motor?
5. Can it hold a dado-blade, and if so then up to what size/thickness?
6. How sturdy is the top - does it feel like a real piece of tool when you touch it, or can you push down with one finger and flex it?
7. Are the miter-slots normal size or undersized?


----------



## OldRick (Oct 6, 2013)

I also have this saw but in the most recent incarnation the R4510. As far as I'm concerned, it is the best saw in its class. (I also believe it was rated number 1 by Family Handyman Magazine) I do not know if an aftermarket fence will work or not but I know that with a little tweaking the fence is definitely solid and has t-slots to accept whatever shop jigs you care to make. The folding stand is quite sturdy and I have cut full 4X8 3/4 plywood on it without it racking. (Smaller sized sheet goods are definitely easier, though) The insert around the blade can be replaced with Leecraft blanks from Woodcraft to make a variety of zero clearance inserts. The manufacturer recommends using a 6 inch dado stack but I have an 8 inch and it works fine. I found the maximum dado width to be just under 3/4 of an inch to get minimum thread safety recommendations. The top is solid and flat. I checked it with a straight edge before I left the store. The one caveat is that the table is aluminum and not cast iron so you cannot use magnetic attachments. And, yes, the miter slots are standard size. I have a number of different miter slot jigs and feather boards. Don't know about the motor, but it has cut through everything I've put on it. And I'm using it to completely rebuild my house and make all new kitchen cabinets.
The main thing is…as with any table saw, setup and alignment prior to use is paramount. Verify your miter slot is parallel with the blade. Verify your fence is parallel with the blade. Verify your blade is perpendicular to the table surface. And install a quality blade. I know it is possible to get this saw to be within .005 on all alignments because mine is. Took a bit of fiddling, but I did it. There are many fine articles on LumberJocks and videos on the internet about saw setup if you are unfamiliar with the process. 
I have to agree with Pat. This saw probably won't do everything, but what it can do it does very well. If your shop is small or even if you just don't want a big saw, I recommend checking out the 4510.


----------



## papaG (Dec 1, 2009)

Rick, would be very interested in those videos on tweaking this saw. Mine will only adjust up to 89 degrees and don't know how to get the blade to align up with the fence. I've tried several different blades. Bought this to make Cigar Humidors with. It has set idle for a couple of years now and have done my cutting by hand.
Any help references will be greatly appreciated.


----------

